# That lopped eared bunny commiecal



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lola here if any of you other bunnies there remenber that tv commiecal for cell phone ringtone and animated pic of lopped eared bunny holding his carrot and singing your my only sunshine to it.

last time it was posted about it some one said it was nasty and very offensive and obscene

:bunny19I don't understand it but mind telling what's wrong with the commiecal?


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought he was cute!


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 21, 2013)

I ask you what's offensive about a animated CG lopped eared bunny singing to his carrot/\?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUYMy-d4ssk[/ame]

Does this look offensive to you?

I tell what's is offensive
women dressing in a image of a bunnies to symbolize a sex porn enterprise

his last name is heffner


----------



## Troller (Feb 22, 2013)

Well its not offensives to me, just a bit boring. Heh and now that I'm an actual rabbit person I doubt carrots are so beloved. Both my rabbits don't like carrots, and its not all that healthy for them to boot.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 22, 2013)

I too don't like carrots but what about carrot top the greens?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 25, 2013)

you know how hard is to type in the dark


----------



## wendymac (Feb 26, 2013)

The only thing I found that would be offensive is the "F N HUG MEH", at around 30 seconds in. But I found the whole video totally annoying and definitely won't listen to it again. That screechy voice, coupled with hard-to-understand lyrics, isn't my idea of entertainment.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 26, 2013)

well what is your kind bunny entertainment?


----------



## wendymac (Feb 26, 2013)

Real bunnies, playing in the Xpen, hopping and bouncing on me.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 26, 2013)

well can you guess how many rabbits that in the movies and tv ?


----------

